# tools



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What's wrong with mix & match? My pouch has Greenlee, Ideal, Fluke, Craftsman, Klein and Cresent all day long.

Buy the tools that do the job, not look nice together.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

greenlee and klein both have sets of electricians tools you can buy


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> greenlee and klein both have sets of electricians tools you can buy


Absolutely, but that is just a starting point.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

my tool bag is a big mixture of klein, greenlee, knipex, fluke, craftsman, channellock, stanley etc. its nice to have all matching tools but it doesnt really matter. i like klein because they are a quality product. craftsman on the other hand has a lifetime warrenty on the hand tools so if one breaks you can replace it for free. the keyhole saws are around 5 or 6 bucks and they get replaced for free


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I mix and match too.

I don't even use a reamer tool to ream pipe.

For half inch I use my Craftsman needle nose, they have a round groove that's great for cleanin' the outside, and fit nicely to ream it out. If there's any sharp edges I know how to use the tool to wear it down smooth with it too.

Anything larger, I usually have my channels on me to clean 'em up.

Now, there are some occasions, like when a pipe is already fixed in place but had to be cut for some reason, that a reamer tool would be nice. But generally the less tools I have to carry, the better. Any tool that makes my life harder isn't worth owning, so I try to get the most out of the ones I own.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

When I started in the hall Klein was the benchmark new guys were judged on right out of the gate and that was just the way it was for a long time. I have learned to buy the best each company has to offer, meters = Fluke, hammer = Estwing, lineman's = Klein, you will find some items are preference, others are by design. Ask the guys you work with. I like Craftsman for sockets and related items but to buy for their return policy alone isn't the way I like to decide.


----------



## TheIrishSparky (Oct 11, 2008)

Stay away from greenlee hand tools. I learned a expensive lesson stay away from the hand tools !!!!


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

When you are talkin' handheld/smaller tools,.. I put Greenlee right up there with Gardner Bender, they're junk,....almost all of it. Shoot.....they even look generic:001_huh:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

TheIrishSparky said:


> Stay away from greenlee hand tools. I learned a expensive lesson stay away from the hand tools !!!!


What's wrong with Greenlee hand tools?

I have a pair of their 9'' dipped lineman's and they're working fine.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

TheIrishSparky said:


> Stay away from greenlee hand tools. I learned a expensive lesson stay away from the hand tools !!!!


the screwdrivers and nutdrivers are ok but i dont like the pliars with the big handles


----------



## TheIrishSparky (Oct 11, 2008)

I bought the 28 pc master electricans set.The bag is good all the pliers handles came off and I noticed it was harder to cut stuff then with the kleins. The screwdrivers felt small and bent. The utiltiy knif would always open up. On a positive note the strippers and cable cutter were good. But needless to say I replace them with KLEIN


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

klien linesman only at this point (and rachet cutters)- going to all ideal screw sticks shortly - channell lock on dikes and other pliers - wish i could afford or find a local dealer for kinipex - whiha is nice for insulated screw sticks -kobalt makes decent insulated screw sticks if your on a budget- buy german or american cutting knives (pliers that cut or strip) only - my newest klein wire strippers suck - i waited a bit before i bought them to - they are the ones that strip down to #6 stranded - they suck 

as for the new cheapo greenlee stuff - i would like to kick a marketing guys rear end for that stuff - i guess it sells at the big box - just not to me 

i love my second newest meter - thanks random for the tip - the t-pro fluke - 

next meter is a 1000 amp clamp from triplett and a reconditioned megger 

after that the 87v


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

nolabama said:


> klien linesman only at this point (and rachet cutters)- going to all ideal screw sticks shortly - channell lock on dikes and other pliers - wish i could afford or find a local dealer for kinipex - whiha is nice for insulated screw sticks -kobalt makes decent insulated screw sticks if your on a budget- buy german or american cutting knives (pliers that cut or strip) only - my newest klein wire strippers suck - i waited a bit before i bought them to - they are the ones that strip down to #6 stranded - they suck
> 
> as for the new cheapo greenlee stuff - i would like to kick a marketing guys rear end for that stuff - i guess it sells at the big box - just not to me
> 
> ...


i have the best clamp on you can get. the fluke 337. its true rms 1000 amp cat3 rated. amazon.com sells knipex and its pretty cheap. if you have an electrical whosalers supply shop near you they carry knipex. 

on the comment about greenlee tools, a couple supply houses around me actually stopped carrying klein tools and switched to all greenlee. i dont mind the screwdrivers or nutdrivers but the pliars suck. i have the channel locks and there not that bad actually. they are pretty high quality just not my style. im a dipped handle guy. i have the greenlee ratchet cutters that cut 750 copper. they work wonderful and ill never buy another brand of ratchet cutters. 

i used to own a greenlee hacksaw but i lost it a long time ago. i dont even know if you can buy it anymore


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i think the greenlee tool set is good for a helper. they havnt developed a feel for tools yet. my first tool set i got for christmas and it was a klein set that came with screwdrivers and linesmans.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

nolabama said:


> klien linesman only at this point (and rachet cutters)- going to all ideal screw sticks shortly - channell lock on dikes and other pliers - wish i could afford or find a local dealer for kinipex - whiha is nice for insulated screw sticks -kobalt makes decent insulated screw sticks if your on a budget- buy german or american cutting knives (pliers that cut or strip) only - my newest klein wire strippers suck - i waited a bit before i bought them to - they are the ones that strip down to #6 stranded - they suck
> 
> as for the new cheapo greenlee stuff - i would like to kick a marketing guys rear end for that stuff - i guess it sells at the big box - just not to me
> 
> ...


you can find nice meggers on ebay. i found quite a bit of cool gadgets on ebay like the GFCI tester from the 80s where you can dial in the trip current. does your supply houses carry ideal tools? no one around here sells them


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

has anybody tried that greenlee cable striper? they look pretty good but i hate to pay 60 bucks for something i havent tried.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> has anybody tried that greenlee cable striper? they look pretty good but i hate to pay 60 bucks for something i havent tried.


what do they look like?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

im not talking about the real greenlee tools such as rachet cutters and cable cutters and stud punches and the like - btw that 65+- dollar cable cutter is great i will trade you the steel handled kliens for it any day - the cutters you are reffering to we call loppers - i couldnt afford the greenlee ratchet cutters at my greenlee dealer (it was 125 more than the kliens) so i bought klien - i have heard that the greenlee is much better 


i am talking about the greenlee's sold at the big box stores - i feel crummy when i see that big stupid looking made in taiwan plier sitting next to a dipped klien that is made in america and the greenlee cost 3 dollars less than the klien - that sucks - a new guy is gonna take on look at them and buy the made in taiwan pliers because they look cooler than the ones made in america - my problem comes into this because the tiawan greelee's should cost 5 dollars instead of 3 less than the kliens 

and as for the triplett amp clamp yes the fluke is as good as it gets - but you dont work at my shop - one of the guys had one walk off recently - the triplett will do anything i need it to do for a 100 bucks - and i cant seem to find a true rms ac/dc clamp for that price - and all meters are made with slave labor so the greenlee problem is not a factor - and i have absolutly no need in a 1000 amp ammeter anyway

yes my supply house carrys ideal hand tools and i am starting to like there screw sticks alot - tips seem to be a bit better than klien and they really seem to have a good return policy - i broke a tap in a tap reamer first time out and they guys at the counter said "no problem here you go sir" and i like that a lot when it comes to broken tools that i was useing properly - i cant bring myself to try to return a screw stick that i have beaten the end up - its just not right


EDIT :sorry about the lopper thing i thought you were talking about cutters not strippers - i have absolutly no knowledge of a 65 dollar cable stripper are these them ? http://www.toolup.com/greenlee/45000.html


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

nolabama said:


> im not talking about the real greenlee tools such as rachet cutters and cable cutters and stud punches and the like - btw that 65+- dollar cable cutter is great i will trade you the steel handled kliens for it any day - the cutters you are reffering to we call loppers - i couldnt afford the greenlee ratchet cutters at my greenlee dealer (it was 125 more than the kliens) so i bought klien - i have heard that the greenlee is much better
> 
> 
> i am talking about the greenlee's sold at the big box stores - i feel crummy when i see that big stupid looking made in taiwan plier sitting next to a dipped klien that is made in america and the greenlee cost 3 dollars less than the klien - that sucks - a new guy is gonna take on look at them and buy the made in taiwan pliers because they look cooler than the ones made in america - my problem comes into this because the tiawan greelee's should cost 5 dollars instead of 3 less than the kliens
> ...


yea i love those ratchet cutters. mine cost about 215 dollars and worth every penny. but i gained some valuable experience with them. i forgot the messenger off the pole was ACSR. so stupid me tries to cut the neutral on a service drop with the cutters and i ruined them. i got a new pair the next day. that was a dangerous job anyway. i had to remove the lateral, coil it up, and fastsen it to a new pole all while it was energized. the guy wanted an underground service installed and it was all located on private property. from now i use a sawzall or boltcutters to cut that messenger. im thinking of buying the small knipex boltcutters for that


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i never used a stripper to strip anything smaller than number 10 awg. i used a t stripper a few times but i always use my linesmens. just practice with those and you can strip and splice faster than it takes to lookfor the strippers in the tool box. i dont even knick the wires


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

some shops wont let you strip wire with your linesmans - they require a stripper - i think its dumb but they have a point - a man will nick wire a percentage of times and with proper strippers the same man will not do that


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

nolabama said:


> some shops wont let you strip wire with your linesmans - they require a stripper - i think its dumb but they have a point - a man will nick wire a percentage of times and with proper strippers the same man will not do that


well if he nicks the wire he can just cut it off and strip again. takes about 2 seconds. these people are electricians not factory workers installing wire


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> well if he nicks the wire he can just cut it off and strip again. takes about 2 seconds. these people are electricians not factory workers installing wire


So what's the difference? The 'factory worker installing wire' is wiring something in the same building, day after day.

An electrician may be doing the same thing.... installing devices day after day.

The factory worker has a work station. The electrician moves about the building. But they may very well do the same thing.... repetative installation.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

480sparky said:


> So what's the difference? The 'factory worker installing wire' is wiring something in the same building, day after day.
> 
> An electrician may be doing the same thing.... installing devices day after day.
> 
> The factory worker has a work station. The electrician moves about the building. But they may very well do the same thing.... repetative installation.


well does the factory worker know what hes installing and not just running wire by connecting the dots or does he know the codes and theory behind it all?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> well does the factory worker know what hes installing and not just running wire by connecting the dots or does he know the codes and theory behind it all?


Depends. I've worked in enough factories to see plenty of people poring over drawings, prints, specs, trying to figure out how to wire something. Not all who work in factories are trained monkeys putting Tab A into Slot B.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Depends. I've worked in enough factories to see plenty of people poring over drawings, prints, specs, trying to figure out how to wire something. Not all who work in factories are trained monkeys putting Tab A into Slot B.


well i just feel an electrician shouldnt be told what tools to use. i just believe electricians are skilled craftsmen and should be treated like so and not like laborers


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> well i just feel an electrician shouldnt be told what tools to use. i just believe electricians are skilled craftsmen and should be treated like so and not like laborers


Something like wire strippers are so common that no one should be told when and where to use them. But not everyone is born with complete knowledge of a given trade. Sooner or later, everyone has to be shown how to use certain tools correctly.

I'm sure most who work in factories don't appreciate being likened to Laverne & Shirley, either.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> well does the factory worker know what hes installing and not just running wire by connecting the dots or does he know the codes and theory behind it all?


Theory??? Can't count the amount of times I read in forums, just follow NEC and don't look back or I don't care, I just follow NEC.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

this is what i was talking about


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

ebay is the place to buy tools. i paid $90 shipped for the 9" klein ratcheting loppers, $165 shipped for a fluke 87 meter, and multiple other things. saved alot of cash.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

azsly1 said:


> ebay is the place to buy tools. i paid $90 shipped for the 9" klein ratcheting loppers, $165 shipped for a fluke 87 meter, and multiple other things. saved alot of cash.


 
You just got lucky, most good tools on ebay get jacked up over retail.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> You just got lucky, most good tools on ebay get jacked up over retail.


In many cases that can be true. However, I have gotten many good deals on quality tools on ebay (Klein, Knipex, Wiha, Fluke and others). 

If you know exactly what you are looking for, and what you are bidding on, have shopped around, priced out multiple sources, wait for a good deal, you can make good purchases on ebay.

Check the shipping charges though... know what your max bid will be, and make sure their shipping charges do not jack the total price over what you can get the item for, elsewhere.

Doesn't the IBEW and/or the NJATC offer Klein tool kits to apprentices for discounted prices? Or is it up to the local hall?


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> well i just feel an electrician shouldnt be told what tools to use. i just believe electricians are skilled craftsmen and should be treated like so and not like laborers


 
For ONCE, I have to disagree with you Chris. There is a place in the trade for strippers, and a good place. I've worked with alot of guys who just carry their linesmans, and a 9in1, they told me that's all a good electrician needs. Well,................. don't know about that, but that's just me.

What are you doing with your linesmans that you can't do with a good set of strips? Say you're in a panel for a half hour, what are you doing with linesmans? Stupid question,......cutting and stripping, but why the need for that heavy duty of a plier when all's you need is a good combo like these:












Or these:










Alot of guys shrug their shoulders at them, but I like 'em alot, those are the two I carry. I don't like most combo tools either, but I'll take the time to use these properly.

I don't know Chris, I have talked to guys with many more years in the trade than me, and all's they are carrying are their linemans. Never worked side by side with them, but I never thought just using linesmans could be faster and not possibly harmful. If you're just using linesmans and never slightly nicking a wire, than rock on:thumbsup:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

ive used my kliens as strippers if thats all ive got on me and im just making one or two joints. but if im making up or in a panel i have my stripers.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

It was hard for me to find them, because the molded grips are all the craze, but I have a pair of Greenlee DIPPED 9'' side cutters that have a 12 gauge stripping hole.

The grips fit a hell of a lot better than those massive molded grips in the stores, and I must say I do enjoy having that 12 gauge stripper.

I have yet to buy any klein, pliers of any sort.

I like to rebel in that kind of way.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> You just got lucky, most good tools on ebay get jacked up over retail.


I have to disagree with you there. Buying smart on ebay is all about patience. I do see a lot of tools bid up to the full retail cost of new ones but that's just inexperienced bidders in a hurry stepping on their own toes. Buying well on ebay is a lot like hunting, you have to be prepared, committed and patient. In the last 2 years I have bought several items on ebay at really good prices.
Ridgid 1/2"-2" threading die set w/12R handle- $165.00
Greenlee 640 Tugger missing secondary drive chain- $375.00 (chain cost $12.00)
Greenlee 1/2"-2" punch set w/spacers and draw studs and 767 pump- $245.00
Greenlee 2-1/2"-4" punch set(like new in case)- $115.00
Ridgid 300 power threader on tripod- $500.00
MEC 48" x 100" platform 26' height scissor lift(2003)- $2450.00
You can't buy on ebay with an impulse shopper's attitude and get good deals. You have to be patient.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

amptech said:


> I have to disagree with you there. Buying smart on ebay is all about patience. I do see a lot of tools bid up to the full retail cost of new ones but that's just inexperienced bidders in a hurry stepping on their own toes. Buying well on ebay is a lot like hunting, you have to be prepared, committed and patient. In the last 2 years I have bought several items on ebay at really good prices.
> Ridgid 1/2"-2" threading die set w/12R handle- $165.00
> Greenlee 640 Tugger missing secondary drive chain- $375.00 (chain cost $12.00)
> Greenlee 1/2"-2" punch set w/spacers and draw studs and 767 pump- $245.00
> ...


 
I think you have a point but I find it hit or miss. I have got some good deals on there but is it worth the time spent? I think the answer is individual.
I go to flea markets often with the wife in nice weather.
Where I have picked up a Ridgid die set from 1/4"- 2" with several handles and 3 ratchets for $100. Looked new. Paid $250 for a Ridgid 300 at a motor repair shop
it had been left after repair. There are a few repair places near me that I check in on when I'm in the area. There is nothing more satisfying than a bargain.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

amptech said:


> I have to disagree with you there. Buying smart on ebay is all about patience. I do see a lot of tools bid up to the full retail cost of new ones but that's just inexperienced bidders in a hurry stepping on their own toes. Buying well on ebay is a lot like hunting, you have to be prepared, committed and patient. In the last 2 years I have bought several items on ebay at really good prices.....


I have to agree. I've gotten some killer deals on ebay as well.

Progressive 2002 fault locator $128. (needed a new battery: $26)
Fluke 1507 Megohmmeter $279.
Greenlee Slugbuster Quick-Draw 90 7906SB $100 (Just needed fluid added!)
Greenlee 1731 c-frame punch $212
Greenlee 767 hydraulic pump for above $87.
Rycom 8869 cable locator $600.

That's a total of $1406. If I had purchased that at the supply house, it would be around 6 grand.

And I won't mention the 1911 NEC I found for $28..........


----------

